# 93 nissan sentra se(custom)



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

plez gimme some input 

positive or negative 

http://members.cardomain.com/rollinon17sentra


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......clean, what kolor flake is that?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks so much better with the coilover. Great job, keep it goin. I like your signature too.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean... i say go with smaller wheels.. they look HUGE!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I like it. What color are your interior panels?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

bumpin_sentra said:


> *positive or negative*


You said it so, lower it more, cause that don't cut it. Oh yeah, Lose the flake. That's straight-up GhEtTo! Also, paint the bumpers. What kind of mod's you got under the hood?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

what kind of coilovers do you have?


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

the bumpers are painted, 

under the hood is an ractive WAI, advanced timing, ractive exhaust..

im thinkin bout doin a motor swap, goin to a SR20DET....


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

the bumpers are painted, 

under the hood is an ractive WAI, advanced timing, ractive exhaust..

im thinkin bout doin a motor swap, goin to a SR20DET....


----------

